# Daughter of the emperor. WIP



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going to post this in order to get some feedback once I get things in a way that I like them I'll post it. 


We all know that the emperor had 20 sons. What if he had a daughter that not even chaos knew about? What if she was in command of a legion made up of xenos, her astartes and ordinary men?

We will see why she is willing to go against imperial beliefs and risk death should she be found.


That's the teaser. Now some information. This is going to be set in the 40K setting but I am going to add my own seasoning if you don't agree with what I'm adding or doing make your own thread it's not required to voice your disapproval.


Other than that constructive criticism is welcome I'm not the best writer but I do trying.
EDIT:
I'm going to start posting what I have written but due to my inexperience I'm going to need input be patience with me.
Chapter one.


I'd never trust a lasgun to lead me into a dark room. Corporal smith couldn'd help himself but smile inside at the irony of that statement. It had only been four months since private williams said those very words. Maybe if he spent less time complaining about the lasgun and more time at the range that gretchin might not have survived long enough to put a blunderbuss round into his neck.
"He might be here right now helping us fight these orks and do whatever secret mission we're on right now" the corporal though to himself.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats really not much of a teaser... But other than that spiffy idea. I'll keep my eyes peeled on this then.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

... dude you are aware that the Emperors thousands of children are an established part of the fluff right? They're called the Sensei and the vast majority of them are secular psychic warriors who devote themselves to fighting chaos.

They are hunted by the inquisition because their corpses are instrumental in creating psycanon ammunition. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sensei


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Todeswind said:


> ... dude you are aware that the Emperors thousands of children are an established part of the fluff right? They're called the Sensei and the vast majority of them are secular psychic warriors who devote themselves to fighting chaos.
> 
> They are hunted by the inquisition because their corpses are instrumental in creating psycanon ammunition.
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sensei


I do, and I don't really care.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> I do, and I don't really care.


Fucking owned right there... Awesome.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Fucking owned right there... Awesome.


That's honestly how I view all fan fiction. I have seem way too many times stories that had potential but were shot down because they didn't follow established "facts" 

To me the only thing that matters in fiction is that only the core elements are kept. Everything else can be changed.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> That's honestly how I view all fan fiction. I have seem way too many times stories that had potential but were shot down because they didn't follow established "facts"
> 
> To me the only thing that matters in fiction is that only the core elements are kept. Everything else can be changed.


Entirely reasonable.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the idea Reaper, i'll be watching this thread


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*



Todeswind said:


> ... dude you are aware that the Emperors thousands of children are an established part of the fluff right? They're called the Sensei and the vast majority of them are secular psychic warriors who devote themselves to fighting chaos.
> 
> They are hunted by the inquisition because their corpses are instrumental in creating psycanon ammunition.
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sensei


I did not know that. Did the Emperor create them as he did the Primarchs or did he have one hot, sightly strange wife? 

Reaper45, I just posted a story called "The Blood Roosters". It is about the DNA of the Emperor mistakenly being blended with that of chickens and how a Primarch along with his Legion was formed and had remained secreted away from common knowledge. 

So that being written, anything is possible in imagination. Just prefix it with "This is an alternate history or universe or something witty so you don't get fracked by the main populace of the site. 

Also it is probably best to post a finished work before you post that you are going to post. Just a thought.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

actually i read your story and found it quite funny.

Also I was going to have the first chapter posted within two days of the OP but due to my way of writing. (Doing it on an iphone with no regard for grammar or paragraphs) It's taking more time than I though.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Update,

I think I have the first paragraph in a way that somewhat makes sense. 

Writing is hard for me, especially since I have trouble expressing my ideas sometimes.


----------

